# Car Insurance Broker Ques - Help!



## Buttysmum (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a problemo - I can buy one year of driver's insurance from a broker, but at the six month mark, I must have passed a spanish driver's test to continue my insurance as my international dl is null and void at that time with this insurer.

the broker told me there's brokers who sell 1 year insurance to int'l dl's (mine is from canada, so it can't be swapped with the spanish one) -- but who are they?

Do you know a broker (who speaks english) who can sell me a full one year policy with my int'l driving license, without the requirement to get a spanish dl at the 6 month mark?

Also, anyone taken a spanish dl test? Can you do it in english? What is involved?

cheers for the help.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I've never been asked about a driving licence for buying a car insurance policy ? It would be null & void with any insurer, that doesn't normally stop them selling it to you !
I believe around Malaga area it's possible to do the theory test in English ,Also there are @ least 2 English d/instructors ,but I can't recall where I saw there contact details. Perhaps someone from that area can help ? I know a 68 y/old woman , from Jersey, who couldn't exchange & took the test. Took her 3 goes,4 medical certs. ( they only last for 3 mths.), 12 mths, & more than a 1000 €. She passed on 3rd go despite stalling 3 times ! I watched a news prog. once that said the failure rate was 95% as the instructors have a stranglehold on the system & it's in their interests that you fail. If you fail the first time you have to have a minimum of 12 hrs. more lessons before you can re-take the test.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Buttysmum said:


> I have a problemo - I can buy one year of driver's insurance from a broker, but at the six month mark, I must have passed a spanish driver's test to continue my insurance as my international dl is null and void at that time with this insurer.
> 
> the broker told me there's brokers who sell 1 year insurance to int'l dl's (mine is from canada, so it can't be swapped with the spanish one) -- but who are they?
> 
> ...


HA! This DL test stuff is rotten. You can read more here: Driving in Spain: Licenses and Regulations : Driver's Licenses in Spain: Spain Expat

You're going to have to go back to driving school in order to get your Spanish licence. I haven't done it, since I haven't got the cash at the moment to spend on "re-learning" to drive.

My boyfriend's insurer (LagunAro) refused to put me on his policy since I'm a foreigner and they decided they didn't like my International License.


----------



## Buttysmum (Feb 24, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> The ONLY people I know who do it are Caser. I have heard "stories" that others have known the whole situation, taken they money and then WHEN the accident happens, they have simply refused to pay out. Tricky grey area. Yes, you can have lessons and theory in English BUT the test itself will be in Spanish. Mmmmmm


Is caser an insurer and you say they do it?

INS u 4 one year w/int'l dl?


----------

